# President Trump goes on bizarre rant about dogs



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2019)

*Trump* boasted that the government is getting better tech for detecting drugs at the border, and also, "We're getting *dogs*, more *dogs*...nothing replaces a good *dog*, is that right?...We haven't been able to match the *dogs*...certain types of German shepherds."


----------



## ozro (Mar 15, 2019)

Speaking as someone who owns, trains and lives with working dogs, I agree. 
In this particular case, Trump is right. Provided the dog is paired with a good handler, nothing replaces a good dog.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2019)

Trump is right, he’s white, and he’s Beautiful!


----------



## depotoo (Mar 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> *Trump* boasted that the government is getting better tech for detecting drugs at the border, and also, "We're getting *dogs*, more *dogs*...nothing replaces a good *dog*, is that right?...We haven't been able to match the *dogs*...certain types of German shepherds."


Dogs detect the drugs and those being smuggled in.  The more we have, the more detected.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 15, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Trump is right, he’s white, and he’s Beautiful!


What does his being White have to do with anything?

Don’t you have a hood and robe to wash before your cross burning tonight?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 15, 2019)

My blind dog could see with her nose.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is right, he’s white, and he’s Beautiful!
> ...


Oh come on mother fucker, we talk about white people day in and day out on this mother fucking forum. You have objections now?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2019)

Trump is white white white and right right right! Ha! Suck on that bag of dicks!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 15, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You’re low brow talk makes me ashamed for you.  And it makes me ashamed of being White myself.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2019)

Nosmo King said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Pooor ewe!


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 15, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


No, poor you


----------

